# downloading charts to SD cards



## ch19 (Nov 6, 2007)

can someone please tell me how i can download noaa electronic charts from the noaa site to a Sd card. Do i need a special programme or software please advise.


----------



## Capt Rich (Oct 23, 2007)

Try these sites:

http://www.nauticalcharts.noaa.gov/mcd/OnLineViewer.html

http://mapserver.mytopo.com/homepage/index.cfm?BPID=MAP0060030900%2C1%2C1%2C0&CFID=11510925&CFTOKEN=77637226

ALL NOAA charts on the government servers are FREE and up-to-date. The process is quite easy - Click on the charts you want, click on order, (FREE YOU WILL NOT BE CHARGED), and some servers will send you an email for you to click on a hyperlink - some will start the download... BE CAREFUL and these charts can take up quite a bit of space.

THERE IS NO REASON TO PURCHASE A CHART OF US WATERS as they are free free free. It may take a little work to

make sure you have everything correct but try it - you'll like it.

Regards,

Capt. Rich


----------

